# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  دهه دوم شهریور

## tohid645

سلام دوستان این دهه دوم  شهریور چندم شهریور میشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## tohid645

کسی نمیدونه یعنی :Yahoo (114):

----------


## ShahabM

از ۱۱ تا ۲۰ شهریور

فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## tohid645

> از ۱۱ تا ۲۰ شهریور
> 
> فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk


میدونستم ولی شک داشتم :Yahoo (9): 

پس نتایج ارشد بزودی میاد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان این دهه دوم  شهریور چندم شهریور میشه


سلام

عجب سوالی  :Yahoo (94): 

هر ماه رو اگر 30 روز یا 31 روز در نظر بگیریم میشه 3 تا دهه به ترتیب اینطوری ؛

ـ دهه اول ؛ 1 تا 10

ـ دهه دوم ؛ 11 تا 20

ـ دهه سوم ؛ 21 تا 30 (یا 31)

----------


## saj8jad

> میدونستم ولی شک داشتم
> 
> پس نتایج ارشد بزودی میاد


بخاطر استرس نتایج ارشده  :Yahoo (94): 
ان شاء الله رتبه خوبی کسب کرده باشین و به هدفتون برسید  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## tohid645

> بخاطر استرس نتایج ارشده 
> ان شاء الله رتبه خوبی کسب کرده باشین و به هدفتون برسید 
> 
> موفق باشید 
> یاعلی(ع)


اره والا این ارشد کمرمونو شکسته :Yahoo (94):

----------

